# Separation of church and state?



## gallantwarrior (May 12, 2017)

So, where are the howling leftist mobs?  Here we have a public school, supported by government funds, that is sponsoring an event specifically for and apparently limited to, one religious group.  Not to mention the sexism on display when an entire gender group is prohibited from attending.

Muslim high school students organize girls-only prom | Daily Mail Online

Don't get me wrong.  I wouldn't begrudge them their prom.  But, if these girls desire a special event just for them, then their families should all chip in and rent a nice (private) hotel ballroom, or maybe use the space in their neighborhood mosque.  Then the event would be private and they could invite or exclude anyone they wanted and no one would have a complaint.

As it is, this event should not be permitted on public (school) property.


----------



## yiostheoy (May 12, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> So, where are the howling leftist mobs?  Here we have a public school, supported by government funds, that is sponsoring an event specifically for and apparently limited to, one religious group.  Not to mention the sexism on display when an entire gender group is prohibited from attending.
> 
> Muslim high school students organize girls-only prom | Daily Mail Online
> 
> ...


The atheist female who started that SCOTUS issue was killed by one of her own employees.

It was an extremely brutal murder.

Karma too.

Madalyn Murray O'Hair - Wikipedia


----------



## Montrovant (May 12, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> So, where are the howling leftist mobs?  Here we have a public school, supported by government funds, that is sponsoring an event specifically for and apparently limited to, one religious group.  Not to mention the sexism on display when an entire gender group is prohibited from attending.
> 
> Muslim high school students organize girls-only prom | Daily Mail Online
> 
> ...



The article doesn't say the alternative prom was limited to Muslims.  It was, however, limited to girls.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 12, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > So, where are the howling leftist mobs?  Here we have a public school, supported by government funds, that is sponsoring an event specifically for and apparently limited to, one religious group.  Not to mention the sexism on display when an entire gender group is prohibited from attending.
> ...


The article billed it as a "Muslim girls only prom".


----------



## Penelope (May 12, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> So, where are the howling leftist mobs?  Here we have a public school, supported by government funds, that is sponsoring an event specifically for and apparently limited to, one religious group.  Not to mention the sexism on display when an entire gender group is prohibited from attending.
> 
> Muslim high school students organize girls-only prom | Daily Mail Online
> 
> ...


This year, they set up a Princess Prom GoFundMe page to help raise money for the event, gathering about $1,400 in donations.

About $2,000 was spent on food this year and the remainder goes toward other expenses, like renting the hall, decorations and paying the DJ. 

"I've gained a lot of business management skills," Khanum said.

The five girls who started the prom developed a partnership General Motors, which provides a photo booth and operator each year free of charge.

The groups also reach out to major beauty supply brands to create and hand out swag bags filled with donated items. In the past, they received hairspray and shampoo from SexyHair, eye shadow palettes from Mary Kay, key chains and other gifts.

The school continues to host its traditional prom, but opens up the *Princess Prom to any girls at the school who want to participate.*

*Each girl is also allowed to bring a guest from another school.*


----------



## Fenton Lum (May 12, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> So, where are the howling leftist mobs?  Here we have a public school, supported by government funds, that is sponsoring an event specifically for and apparently limited to, one religious group.  Not to mention the sexism on display when an entire gender group is prohibited from attending.
> 
> Muslim high school students organize girls-only prom | Daily Mail Online
> 
> ...


We now allow churches to be political organizations, there is no separation.


----------



## koshergrl (May 12, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


I knew it.

In the other thread about this, I posted that it must be a girls-only prom, since muslims aren't allowed to dance with boys, or date them.

Which means they'll also need a muslim boys only prom...

Which gives the teachers an excuse to bring in the Afghani dancing boys.


----------



## koshergrl (May 12, 2017)




----------



## koshergrl (May 12, 2017)

Yay for diversity.


----------



## koshergrl (May 12, 2017)




----------



## Billy_Kinetta (May 12, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > So, where are the howling leftist mobs?  Here we have a public school, supported by government funds, that is sponsoring an event specifically for and apparently limited to, one religious group.  Not to mention the sexism on display when an entire gender group is prohibited from attending.
> ...



So transgenders can attend?


----------



## Fenton Lum (May 12, 2017)

koshergrl said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...




Catholic priests come to mind.


----------



## koshergrl (May 12, 2017)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



No, they can't attend the girls' prom. 

They can attend the boys' prom, if they are underaged, Afghani dancing boys.


----------



## Fenton Lum (May 12, 2017)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Sure ya can.


----------



## Syriusly (May 12, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> So, where are the howling leftist mobs?  Here we have a public school, supported by government funds, that is sponsoring an event specifically for and apparently limited to, one religious group.  Not to mention the sexism on display when an entire gender group is prohibited from attending.
> 
> Muslim high school students organize girls-only prom | Daily Mail Online
> 
> ...



Well then you will be happy to find out that this even was not held on public school property

It was held here:
PNA Banquet Hall & Club - Hamtramck, MI

And if you go to the school website- you would find that this event is not limited to one religious group- only limited to one gender.

While there might be an issue with that- I will point out that many schools have after school clubs(which this qualifies as) which are gender specific- such as "Girls that Code"


----------



## Syriusly (May 12, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > So, where are the howling leftist mobs?  Here we have a public school, supported by government funds, that is sponsoring an event specifically for and apparently limited to, one religious group.  Not to mention the sexism on display when an entire gender group is prohibited from attending.
> ...



Wow......celebrating a brutal murder.....because the victim was an atheist......wow


----------



## Syriusly (May 12, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Billed where?

Click here to support HHS Princess Project 2017 organized by Caitlin Drinkard

The Princess Project was started by a group of ambitious young women at Hamtramck High School in 2012 as a way for all girls in Hamtramck to be able to attend prom. Many girls in our community are not allowed to attend the traditional co-ed prom for various cultural and religious reasons, so these forward-thinking young women decided to take matters into their own hands and organized the first all-girls prom in Hamtramck. The dance was a smashing success and has become an important tradition at Hamtramck High School.

Since 2012, the "Princess Prom" has grown into a major event of the Hamtramck school year. In 2016 over 200 girls attended the dance. On this special night, the girls can let their hair down (literally and figuratively), are free to dress as they like, and have the freedom to dance the night away in a safe & comfortable environment. They are able to participate in this All-American rite of passage and celebrate the beauty of a supportive, inclusive sisterhood.

This year, the Princess Prom will be held on May 6 at a hall in Hamtramck. We are raising funds to secure the hall, hire a DJ, and pay for food and decorations. 

Your donations are MUCH appreciated and will ensure that Princess Prom is a tradition that is carried on in Hamtramck for a long time!


----------



## Fenton Lum (May 12, 2017)

koshergrl said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...




*Afghans aren't even in the top 5, but the US is:*

Top Five Countries with Highest Rates of Child Prostitution


----------



## Syriusly (May 12, 2017)

koshergrl said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



You seem pretty excited by the idea.

Not surprisingly- of course you are wrong again.

5 years now they have been holding their girls only prom. 

No surprise- boys don't want their prom.


----------



## Syriusly (May 12, 2017)

koshergrl said:


>



You seem pretty obsessed with dancing boys.....in a thread about girls who want to dance.


----------



## Syriusly (May 12, 2017)

koshergrl said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



What boy's prom?

And remember- your fantasies are not a reality.


----------



## Montrovant (May 12, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



No, it did not.  The article says multiple times that the event was started by Muslim girls, but not that it is only for Muslim girls.  The article describes it as a "girls-only prom" that is "open to all female students at the school."  Yes, the article focuses on the Muslim students, but it mentions more than once that it is girls-only, not Muslims-only, as well as pointing out that it was created "for students whose culture frowns on unmarried girls and boys dancing with each other."


----------



## Montrovant (May 12, 2017)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Maybe?


----------



## Syriusly (May 12, 2017)

Though my daughter adores boys- she would love to go to an all girl prom in addition to her schools regular prom- because the girls tend to be less awkward about dancing and acting goofy than the boys do.


----------



## gallantwarrior (May 12, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > So, where are the howling leftist mobs?  Here we have a public school, supported by government funds, that is sponsoring an event specifically for and apparently limited to, one religious group.  Not to mention the sexism on display when an entire gender group is prohibited from attending.
> ...


As I stated, I would have no problem if this event was held in a private venue.  If so, it doesn't matter who is invited, or not, as it then becomes a private party.
However, given the current push for inclusion of the gender confused (transgender?), it would be disingenuous to exclude anyone who also identifies as a girl.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (May 12, 2017)

“So, where are the howling leftist mobs?”

Liberals are laughing at the ignorance of the OP and his moronic thread premise – ignorance typical of most conservatives.

There is no Establishment Clause violation when government action pursues a secular purpose, when government action does not promote or hinder religious practice, and when government action does not facilitate excessive entanglement with religion.

Consequently, there’s nothing to ‘howl’ about – instead we have yet another sad example of the right’s unwarranted fear and hatred of Muslims.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 12, 2017)

koshergrl said:


>




As much as you want to spread your lies, this has been a common practice throughout history, including among "Christians".


Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 12, 2017)

Syriusly said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Ya gotta admit, the paintings she posted look more interesting than the usual prom pics.

Or maybe I just went to a boring school. 


Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## anotherlife (May 13, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> So, where are the howling leftist mobs?  Here we have a public school, supported by government funds, that is sponsoring an event specifically for and apparently limited to, one religious group.  Not to mention the sexism on display when an entire gender group is prohibited from attending.
> 
> Muslim high school students organize girls-only prom | Daily Mail Online
> 
> ...



This is probably a test event, to feel out how much public funds can be appropriated to Muslim agenda.  

Apart from this, there is nothing wrong with girls organizing their own dress and makeup shows.  Too bad, Muslims girls are not allowed makeup so the maximum that they can do is a burka parade.


----------



## anotherlife (May 13, 2017)

By the way, separation of church and state is a bad idea, because it leads to ultra nationalism and national socialism.


----------



## Picaro (May 14, 2017)

_As usual the interpretations of the Establishment Clause are off the mark. It merely prevents the Federal Govt.'s power to favor a particular sect , like Anglicans or Methodists; it did not prevent the state govts. from doing so, and of course many had their state sects, Massachusetts not getting rid of theirs until 1833 or so. It did not mean no religious symbols on govt. property, no Christian theology in schools or where ever.  

The Establishment clause itself is taken directly from the founding tenets of an evangelical sect. the Baptists._


----------



## Picaro (May 14, 2017)

anotherlife said:


> By the way, separation of church and state is a bad idea, because it leads to ultra nationalism and national socialism.



That topic could be a thread.


----------

